# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  utilit des 2 dossiers et ok pour supprimer ?

## {F-I}

Salut  tous,

Je me demande l'utilit de ces dossiers :

C:\*PerfLogs\Admin*, le contenu est vide...

C:\Programmes\*Bonjour*, le contenu est compos des deux fichiers (mdnsNSP.dll et mDNSResponder.exe)

Puis-je les supprimer sans la moindre risque / souci ?

----------


## Auteur

> Salut  tous,
> 
> Je me demande l'utilit de ces dossiers :
> 
> C:\*PerfLogs\Admin*, le contenu est vide...
> 
> C:\Programmes\*Bonjour*, le contenu est compos des deux fichiers (mdnsNSP.dll et mDNSResponder.exe)
> 
> Puis-je les supprimer sans la moindre risque / souci ?


Pour ce qui est de C:\PerfLogs\Admin, il faut les droits admin pour l'ouvrir. Et ce n'est pas parce qu'il est vide qu'il n'y a rien  ::aie::  Je veux dire qu'il y sans doute des fichiers systmes cachs. Et le fait que pour l'ouvrir il faille les droits admin, sous entend qu'il a une certaine importance.

Pour ton C:\Programmes\Bonjour, je ne sais pas. Dans tes programmes, tu n'as rien qui s'appelle "bonjour" ?

Dans le doute ne supprime pas ces dossiers  :;): 

[edit]en plus C:\Programmes\Bonjour contient un excutable et une DLL (peut-tre partage)[/edit]

----------


## {F-I}

Concernant le dossier admin, il m'affiche 0 octects, o fichiers et 0 dossiers alors qu'est-ce que c'est parce qu'il faut tre admin pour consulter ? (sachant que mon pc n'a un seul compte et je suis moi meme admin mais avec mon pseudo)

Ensuite  dossier Bonjour, je ne le sens pas, comment fais-je vrifier pour savoir qu'il est  100 % clean ou pas

EDIT : rponse  ta question, non je n'ai jamais vu un logiciel "Bonjour", soit c'est vista soit c'est quelque chose dont je n'ai pas touch (sachant que je suis LE SEUL  utiliser mon pc)

----------


## Auteur

D'aprs mes recherches perflogs contient les "Journaux de Performances" de PC. Je n'en sais pas plus dsol  ::oops:: 

Ton fichier s'appelle Bonjour ? J'ai trouv ceci :
http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/technology/bonjour.html 
visiblement a un lien avec iTunes. 
Si tu supprimes le dossier la dsinstallation ne sera pas complte.

----------


## {F-I}

Je n'ai jamais touch ni install iTunes...

C'est bien bizarre...

----------


## Auteur

> Je n'ai jamais touch ni install iTunes...
> 
> C'est bien bizarre...


Tu l'as peut-tre install en mme temps que Quick Time et son plugin ? Tu as une version avec et sans iTunes.

[edit]
Tu as crit que tu ne voyais pas ce programme dans la liste des programmes Windows : l'excutable qui se trouve dans le dossier Bonjour est sans doute l'installeur. Regarde ses proprits, peut-tre  y trouveras-tu des informations. (Fais de mme avec la DLL).
[/edit]

----------


## {F-I}

Je n'ai pas touch non plus avec Quick Time, aucun autre "codec" n'a encore install sur mon pc

----------


## Auteur

> [edit]
> Tu as crit que tu ne voyais pas ce programme dans la liste des programmes Windows : l'excutable qui se trouve dans le dossier Bonjour est sans doute l'installeur. Regarde ses proprits, peut-tre  y trouveras-tu des informations. (Fais de mme avec la DLL).
> [/edit]





> Je n'ai pas touch non plus avec Quick Time, aucun autre "codec" n'a encore install sur mon pc


ah  ::(: 
Tu n'as pas le souvenir qu'un site ait besoin du plugin QuickTime et de l'avoir install ?

Si tu es sous FF tape _about:plugins_ dans la barre d'adresse histoire d'tre sr  :;):

----------


## {F-I}

Alors qu'il y a comme liste :

Mozilla Default Plug-in
Shockwave Flash
Microsoft Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin
Adobe Acrobat
HardwareDetection plugin (sauf erreur de ma part, celui ci c'est pour ma-config.com)

Souhaites-tu que je te montre la liste dtaill ?

----------


## Auteur

> Souhaites-tu que je te montre la liste dtaill ?


Non, ce que tu as donn suffit.

Curieusement Adobe peut installer ce programme :
http://blog.neovov.com/index.php?2007/08/02/185-bonjour
Ainsi que le navigateur Safari lors d'une mise  jour.

J'ai trouv sur le net plusieurs solutions pour supprimer ce service. Essaye la solution propose ici. Je ne connais pas le site donc *je ne peux rien te garantir quant  la fiabilit de la solution propose*. Lis en dtail les commentaires  :;):

----------


## {F-I}

Je te remercie beaucoup pour ces deux liens, j'ai pu lire assez rapidement et en bref de ces deux liens, je rgle ce problme  ma premire heure de rveil demain matin.

Je te tiens au courant, bonne nuit l'ami  :;):

----------


## {F-I}

J'ai essay  plusieurs reprise appliquer ces 2 diffrents procdures  suivre, rien  faire, cela ne fonctionne pas...

Pour mon cas, il m'affiche que c'est impossible de supprimer parce qu'il y a des programmes en cours utilisation

----------


## Manumation

Fais ventuellement une recherche sur tout ton disque avec le mot "bonjour", pour vrifier les fichiers annexes...

----------


## lu6fer

BONJOUR est un protocole invent par apple pour remplacer (du moins essayer) le DNS, il fonctionne un peu sur le mme principe avec tout de mme des chose en plus.

rcupration d'adresse (dhcp) partage de fichier (nfs/smb).

Dans la plus part des cas, ce protocole ne te servira a rien, mais je te conseil de le garder pour un souci de compatibilit

----------


## {F-I}

Pourras-tu me montrer des articles qui parle de cela ?

J'aimerais bien pouvoir te faire confiance  :;):

----------


## ml56500

Bonjour  tous  :;): 

Bonjour s'installe automatiquement avec un produit Apple (QuickTime Player, iTunes, etc.) ou parfois Adobe (Reader, Dreamwaver, Photoshop, etc.) et... il ne sert  rien dans la majorit des cas mais il est reli  5 ou 6 processus, d'o la difficult  le supprimer !

Il installe aussi un service ("Bonjour Service") dont le nom commence par ##Id_String... (le premier de la liste, gnralement) que l'on peut dsactiver sans problme.

J'ai fait un essai sur un de mes PC, j'ai supprim le dossier Bonjour avec Unlocker (aprs avoir ferm tous les processus actifs lis), j'ai supprim le "Bonjour Service" avec HiJackThis et j'ai nettoy les quelques traces qui restaient dans le Registre avec Glary Utilities.
Pour l'instant, tout roule normalement, mme Quick.

A+

EDIT: Il s'installe aussi avec Skype...

----------

